# Building regulations - help please...



## CATHRYN (18 May 2010)

To whom it may concern,

I am employed as a teacher/trainer of adults with disabilities in a large organisation in the South East.  As part of the Strategic Plans 2005 - 2010 we were to have had a designated separate training/life-long learning unit as required by the HSE/Fás.  This has not occurred.  Instead the 2 temporary Portacabins have become permanent & along with 2 other rooms withing the existing 30+ year old building are home to 4 classrooms and an office.

With the current economic climate & the funding cuts enforced by the HSE & other agencies the plan is to remove the Portacabins & utilise space currently being used as a wood-turning production unit.  We in the training dept. are of the opinion that this is totally inappropriate as a centre for learning.  The building has no source of natural light, an asbestos roof and inedequate ventilation.  In order to help us in our fight against this proposal we need legislative evidence.  Any information would be much appreciated as the attitude here appears to be that we're lucky to have jobs at all etc. etc. despite the fact that we have a 'duty of care' and a mission statement declaring that the organisation's vision includes _'enabling and empowering people with disabilities to live the life of their choice to their fullest potential'._

Your sincerely,

Kate.
Trainer/Senior Supervisor.
​


----------



## Superman (18 May 2010)

If someone is planning on using a wood turning space and change its use, that will require Planning.  It will also require a Fire Cert and Disability Access Cert.  It will also have to comply with Building Regulations when that happens.

Does the person who is suggesting the change of use know that?


----------



## CATHRYN (18 May 2010)

Hi Superman,

I very much doubt it. The quick fix is more his style. Architects etc. will be contracted to carry out their part & then he'll be told that planning will not be granted. However at a time when we've had our wages cut, staff on maternity leave are not being replaced and yet our performance is constantly being challenged, this waste of money is incomprehensible.

Who can I contact/where can I get info etc.? Any ideas guys?


----------



## RKQ (18 May 2010)

The full Building Regs are available in pdf format on the Dept of Enviro web site. TG Document M is most important.

There will be conditions of planning attached to the use of the portacabins. Look up the old file drawings & conditions ( documents available on Wexford Council web page, going back to 2000)

Natural light levels and natural ventilation is also covered by the Building Regulations 1992.

Ring your local Fire Officer in Building Control in your local LA, for a casual chat regarding same.
(Many public sector workers are quite helpful towards each other in the current climate of cuts)


----------



## Superman (19 May 2010)

CATHRYN said:


> Who can I contact/where can I get info etc.? Any ideas guys?


One is now not allowed occupy a building without a valid Fire Cert/Disability Access Cert.  So a casual talk to Building Control as RKQ states is best.  

One other thing - your place should have a Safety Policy and Safety Officer (of some kind) - if they are doing there job, they should also be requiring proper Fire escape procedures to be put in place before the building is occupied - i.e. first they should have an input into the project, then they should refuse to allow the project go ahead without compliance with Building Regs.

One final note, you'll also need to comply with Health and Safety on the conversion job. Basically if there are any issues with Asbestos, they would be picked up in the Health and Safety aspect of the project - both for construction and use of the building after.


----------



## onq (19 May 2010)

CATHRYN said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I am employed as a teacher/trainer of adults with disabilities in a large organisation in the South East.  As part of the Strategic Plans 2005 - 2010 we were to have had a designated separate training/life-long learning unit as required by the HSE/Fás.  This has not occurred.  Instead the 2 temporary Portacabins have become permanent & along with 2 other rooms withing the existing 30+ year old building are home to 4 classrooms and an office.
> 
> ...



Dear Kate,

I endorse the advice that Superman and RKQ have posted, however there is a lot of ground covered in your relatively succinct e-mail.

*Accommodation:*

You seem to be suggesting that the temporary accommodation is being removed and the rooms in the older building are being re-allocated. This leaves you nowhere to provide training - have I understood you correctly?
They want to remove the portkabins and use the rooms to house a wood turning?
And you will have to share this space in the older building?

It seems that you are therefore reduced to fighting a rearguard action by suggesting that the room is not suitable for wood turning and training - is that the position or am I missing something?

*Business Reality:*

The first two question arise as follows:-

Is this intended to be a profitable undertaking in a recession?
Is there a need for this for the business to remain viable?

*Lighting:*

As far as I can recall natural lighting has long been dispensed with as a mandatory requirement in terms of the health safety and welfare at work situation. Adequate lighting can be provided by artificial means, but this requires sufficient lux levels and also specific types of light fittings to avoid glare and "pooling" if light.

It requires the light to be appropriate for the kind of work being done, i.e. mainly working on paper based products or face to face with people, or working on computer/laptop screens. Some of the problems arising from poor(er) conditions can be met by taking more regular breaks. 

*Ergonomics*:

This bears on other issues, such as ergonomics, if it is intended you share space with a wood-turning enterprise. In general wood turning is supported by the use of milling machines, with some hand finishing. I am not familiar with either process being supported for persons who require to remain seated. I have only seen such tasks undertaken by able-bodied persons in a standing position. This is often because there is a need to bear down on the wood to get enough pressure on the tools to carve the piece or sand it back. Correct me if I am wrong.

However if I am correct than the benches used to support the pieces will be set at a 95 per centile height suitable for working stood up, and this will in general be far too high for desks for learning or office related tasks, with a commensurare difference in the height of seating. Working on high benches may require high stools with no backs or low backs, not necessarily the best for sitting on in a relaxed manner for study or lectures.

*Ventilation:*

The whole issue of air quality comes into it. Although not specifically  referred to in your post, dust from the process can only really be dealt  with through mechanical ventilation and suction hoods near the  machining operations. Oddly enough, mor emechanicla ventilation, not less, may be required to sort out your problem.
Even in houses we are seeing the imposition of a Mechanical Ventilation and Heat Reclamation System[MVHR] to minimize heat loss - ergo natural ventilation as a mandatory requirement is rapidly becoming a thing of the past. The opening sizes and locations of windows are more tied to alternative means of escape than lighting or ventilating rooms in the eyes of the legislators, and this of course reflects the governments current predeliction with All Things Green.

*Separate Training Unit:*

Is the "separate" nature of the unit(s) to rest on space separation or on use of the designated space not being used for a separate purpose? Designation in its basic sense may mean that the space is yours to occupy and use and is not shared with other units.

If designation suggests an isolated building, this is not necessarily the best way to run courses in an instutition for the disabled - forcing disabled persons to negotiate external access to portakabins may not be sustainable under any DAC.

*Strategy:

*It seems you will have no suitable place to train people. I think you have to demand that proper accommodation for training be provided not challenge the basis of the wood-turning unit per se - although you could make a case in terms of the ergonics of the desks, lightin etc. I'm not certain the regs can help and I'm sorry I cannot be of more help.

Perhaps if you clarify the position as requested posters here may be in a position to offer some targeted advice.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should      legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

